# Tyke's hairloss Update



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Well it turns out Tyke does have a problem. He doesn't have the demodex he has a fungal problem. He is on oral meds and gets a medicated bath every 5 days. I am crossing my fingers this gets rid of the fungus AND that he grows his hair back. Not that I would love him any less if he is always going to have bald patches!

Here is a picture. You can see that the hairloss has spread from his head down his neck and he now has several bald spots all down his back.










I haven't been taking too many pics of him lately as he doesn't look his best...but his little face is still so cute so I guess I better get some before he is all grown up! He is currently 15 weeks and 22 ounces.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Where did he start loosing hair at b/c my puppy is loosing hair by his eyes and on his head. I took him to the vet today and they tested for demodex too and that wasnt it so...she said to wait until he's older to see if it will go away.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I've never heard of that before. I have read on here about some blues loosing their fur but I don't think it was from a fungus. Is this something that can happen with all chis? :?


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes this can happen to all Chis. Blues can have a genetic problem from breeding too many diluted colored dogs. But he doesn't have that. He has a fungal problem. Fungi give off spores and it is very easy for a puppy to catch them. Then the fungus will grow on their skin..Its microscopic so you can't see it. But when it grows it destroys the root of the hair so it ends up falling out. Since he is an extra tiny puppy his immune system is more comprmised. Poor little boy. 

The hairloss you describe on your puppy sounds like ringworm. Those are classic areas of hairloss for that. Keep a good lookout because ringworm is extremely contagious and can spread to humans.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Wouldn't my vet have seen that? She is wonderful so I trust her and she looked at some scrappings under a microscope. It came up negative I will watch it though!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

WoW! I am simply amazed! Tyke is the same age as Snoopy and I can tell how small Tyke is from the picture you posted. Your thumb looks as big as his legs would be. :shock: Snoopy weighed 6 lbs ... TWO WEEKS AGO!!

Again, WoW.


----------

